

Review: Amazon Kindle 3 Wi-Fi (pics/vid) - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/review-amazon-kindle-3-wi-fi-reading-device

======
mdh
The instapaper workflow mentioned in the article is awesome. Instapaper will
send articles daily or weekly (to suit your reading habits/desire to avoid the
download charge) and the device treats it just like the magazines and
newspapers you can buy through amazon's website.

~~~
ja30278
I've found that over time, I prefer services like rekindle.it to instapaper.
Mostly this is because I only tend to push _really_ long content to my kindle,
and I usually want it titled correctly (everything coming from from Instapaper
ends up on the kindle as 'Instapaper', and the new content pushes out the
old).

~~~
jsulak
Another option, if you don't mind USB, is to use Wordcycler
(<http://www.wordcycler.com>). It's free, and allows you to two-way-sync
individual articles to your Kindle. When you delete them from your Kindle, it
will be automatically archived on the Instapaper website the next time you
sync. And it titles the articles correctly.

(I'm the developer of Wordcycler.)

------
cageface
I've been using my Kindle 3 for hours every day since it arrived. I actually
prefer it to a printed book now. Definitely my favorite gadget of the last
several years. The only significant downside is the selection in the Kindle
store, which is still pretty uneven.

------
Groxx
I want one... but I'm absolutely not touching the stuff until the SDK is
spread more freely. I cannot fathom why it's locked down so tight, except that
they may have an incompletely-implemented API. Finish it! You'll get _loads_
of side-channels of revenue. How can that not be worth it?

~~~
tlack
I'm also waiting to get my KDK access but I would imagine they're trying to
figure out the market lifecycle: from who gets to sell in the market, to how
they will be paid, to how strict their app policies will be (especially after
all the Apple Store hub bub), blah blah blah.

~~~
Groxx
None of which they are likely to find out without _far_ more sellers. Maybe
not thousands, but certainly not _three_.

~~~
tlack
I would imagine that these three publishers already had a good relationship
with Amazon so a very vague contract was safe to launch with.

Anyone from inside Amazon want to comment on this? Or at least give me KDK
access? :)

------
jjcm
"11 out of 10 Stammys... despite the DRM speed bumps." Sorry ahead of time for
being pedantic, but a score of a perfect 10 should mean that there are no
issues. That it is the definition of unobtainable perfection. The perfect
e-reader would be one that never runs out of battery, weighs nothing but feels
good in the hand, never breaks down, always has wifi signal wherever you are
in the world, and who's display is indiscernible from a color lithograph
print. This is by no means that. Is it an amazing device? Absolutely. But
saying it's a perfect 10 (let alone an 11) is like saying that there's no way
that it can be improved. Things can always be improved, saying otherwise is
giving up on human creativity.

~~~
dagw
_a score of a perfect 10 should mean that there are no issues_

That seems rather arbitrary, and quite pointless. Why have a grade that is
impossible to attain. Should an A+ only be given to students who's paper
conclusively solves every open question in the field? 10 should simply mean
best in class and very very good.

~~~
riffraff
I believe that it should be given to a student answering perfectly to the
given problem. If you give A+ it to the best in class it would mean that a
mediocre student in a class of terrible students would get away with perfect
marks all the time.

Which is what happened to me until I got to the uiversity, (as the mediocre
one) and I felt it was wrong all the time (though it did save me a lot of work
:)

~~~
dagw
That's the point though. Very few questions (and even fewer interesting
questions) have 'perfect' answers. Saying that A+ or 10 is only given for
perfection is equivalent of saying A+ or 10 does not exists as a grade and the
highest grade is A or 9. And then we start the discussion all over.

Now (on a slight tangent) I'm in no way saying that best kid in the class
should always get the A+.

------
mseebach
One more thing: Get the 3G version. It's free-for-life for $50, and you can
buy books, and even surf (even though the browsing experience is horrible)
whereever you are and have them on the Kindle in seconds, even abroad.

When travelling, I always end up packing too many books because I'm afraid
I'll run out or get bored if a book is bad. I was afraid the pattern could
repeat on the Kindle, that I'd be scramming to buy a bunch of books before
leaving "friendly" wifi coverage. Last week I bought a book on the bus going
to the airport on the 3G connection.

------
lowglow
Lack of decent PDF support is what sucks for me. I have a ton of PDF books I'd
love to read on the Kindle but after reviewing features available on the DX
version, I was forced to send mine back.

I feel that while this is a good article, it glazes over a lot of the
shortcomings of the reader and appears to try and sell me on the product. Meh.

I suppose if you're using the Kindle as a casual reader and not necessarily a
tool for getting work done, then it will suit your needs. But if you require
something more than this... just keep waiting.

~~~
PStamatiou
> I suppose if you're using the Kindle as a casual reader > and not
> necessarily a tool for getting work done, then > it will suit your needs.

You have a good point there. I would consider myself a simple kindle user.
Most of my reading is done through books purchased in the Kindle Store, so I
don't have to deal with the lackluster PDF support.

------
JustAGeek
The author mentions that code becomes wrapped in a bad way, can anyone confirm
that?

I'm tend to read more tech books than other genres, so if code becomes hard to
read, then the Kindle would not be for me...

~~~
PStamatiou
That was only for a _converted_ PDF I loaded on there and the Kindle PDF
conversion process tries to make documents "flowable" so code did wrap. If I
load the PDF on there without conversion it loads exactly the same though the
Kindle is too small to display it natively so you'll have to zoom in on it.

------
davidw
I'm mostly sold on getting one... I just wonder what became of the SDK.

~~~
PStamatiou
I don't know.. I applied for it but never heard back. So far there are 3
kindle active content/apps out and they're all games.

~~~
davidw
Same here.

I'm curious about the browser too - does it work at all for something like
gmail, or is it just too painful?

~~~
PStamatiou
I have used it for logging into gmail but it's painful and slow. didn't try
the html only version of gmail though.

